# Being forced to see male doctors please help!!!!!



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

i start FET in 2 weeks and have a scratch next week as you can see I have been through a lot with this whole IVF stuff so from day one I refused a male doctor/ sonographer I will never let that happen to me, i don't even have a male dentist, i want no man touching me unless i say so, i have my personal reasons for my choice which i don't want to talk about but this is why i picked my clinic, the care they provide is OK but now they only have a male sonographer and are trying to force me to have my scans with him.

I have tried to compromise and asked................
to put me to sleep - they wont do this
get my FEMALE doctor who is doing the scratch and whos care I'm under do the scan - she refuses
get another company to do it and give them the results - they wont let me

*
IF I DONT LET HIM SCAN ME THEY WONT GIVE ME OUR LAST GO!!!!*

please someone give me some advice who can i talk to? who can i get to help me? I'm so desperate i don't know what to do, please can you girls help me xx


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

Contact PALS, the patient advice and liaison service, at the hospital and explain that you are finding this situation very distressing and ask for their help.  Their role is to liaise between patients and the clinical staff to head off complaints, so hopefully they should be able to help you.  I don't know if you have seen a counsellor or any other therapist about the distressing events in your life (and don't feel you have to share, these things are very personal) but you could try speaking to your GP and they may be able to advocate with the CCG for the need to send you to an alternative clinic if there is a psychological reason why your needs cannot be met at your current clinic.  Good luck.
FF


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

that's for all your advice girls, well I went   on their asses! I rang PAL and put a complaint in  all now I have a girl to do the scans yyaaayyy!!!!   I think its quite pathetic that I had to go through all that panic and stress just to get a girl to scan me but its all done now

thanks for the help, I can always trust you guys xx


----------

